# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Dự án con ve

## Diyodira

hè về làm cái máy vẽ cho mấy nhóc vọc
vật tự cây nhà lá vườn, lục lọi trong mấy thau ve chai.
tks

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, hung1706

----------


## Diyodira

tối nay tranh thủ làm tí lại xong cơ bản, nhanh chưa từng thấy, dự án này phải kịp tiến độ chứ không là mệt với lũ nhóc, vì có cái cho chúng nó bu lại ở nhà.

tối mai tranh thủ tiếp phẩn truyền động

tks

----------

CKD, Gamo, huyquynhbk, Minh Phi Nguyen, Oopsss

----------


## vanminh989

Em đoán phần chuyển động dùng dây đai phải không bác

----------


## Diyodira

> Em đoán phần chuyển động dùng dây đai phải không bac


Đúng rồi, nếu không tìm được vítme đủ nhỏ thì làm dây đai
Tks

----------


## Oopsss

hay quá rồi, không gì tuyệt hơn khi mình truyền được lửa đam mê cho thế hệ tuơng lai trong gia đình bác ạ ! chúc bác sớm xong vụ con ve  :Smile:

----------

Diyodira

----------


## CKD

> Đúng rồi, nếu không tìm được vítme đủ nhỏ thì làm dây đai
> Tks


Máy vẽ em nghĩ dây đai Ok rồi ạ, vít me thì tuyệt, nhưng vit bé mà bước lớn cũng không dễ kiếm. Bước vit mà nhỏ thì.. chạy chậm lắm.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

> hay quá rồi, không gì tuyệt hơn khi mình truyền được lửa đam mê cho thế hệ tuơng lai trong gia đình bác ạ ! chúc bác sớm xong vụ con ve


Do mấy nhóc nhà mình không: TV, smartphone, chạy xô học, nghe có vẽ lạ nhưng sự thật là đã hơn 5 năm rồi nhà mình không có TV cũng không ảnh hưởng tới hòa bình khu vực; smartphone thì tụi nó nhiều lắm là t7 hoặc CN vài chục phút xong rồi lại thể thao, rubik, lego; còn việc học thì khi về nhà quên đi, dành time đó cả nhà mình tán dóc thời sự đời. 

tks ae đã động viên, mình sẽ cố hắng hoàn thành để lấy cảm hứng show tiếp dự án con voi.

@CKD: theo mình thì dùng dây đai thì có lẽ êm hơn và đạt yêu cầu, còn vít nhỏ bước lớn thì ráng vài ngày nữa xem sao, tks

----------

linhdt1121, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## truongkiet

> Do mấy nhóc nhà mình không: TV, smartphone, chạy xô học, nghe có vẽ lạ nhưng sự thật là đã hơn 5 năm rồi nhà mình không có TV cũng không ảnh hưởng tới hòa bình khu vực; smartphone thì tụi nó nhiều lắm là t7 hoặc CN vài chục phút xong rồi lại thể thao, rubik, lego; còn việc học thì khi về nhà quên đi, dành time đó cả nhà mình tán dóc thời sự đời. 
> 
> tks ae đã động viên, mình sẽ cố hắng hoàn thành để lấy cảm hứng show tiếp dự án con voi.
> 
> @CKD: theo mình thì dùng dây đai thì có lẽ êm hơn và đạt yêu cầu, còn vít nhỏ bước lớn thì ráng vài ngày nữa xem sao, tks


a làm sao hay vậy chia sẻ e chút bí quyết nha,chứ nhóc nhà e toàn ôm smartphone

----------


## kevinn1243670

tuổi trẻ bọn cháu thua bác 1 trời, 1 vực

----------


## Diyodira

cập nhật thêm vật tư cho dự án, lục tung ròng rã mới tìm được 2 bộ step vả dây đai hợi bị ngon, vậy là chia tay vitme cho gọn lẹ.

bác nào có ý tưởng cơ cấu trục z hay lạ cho em xin ạ, không dùng motor, chỉ kẹp cây bút thụt lên xuống.

tks

----------


## saudau

Z thì cho nó cái nam châm điện kèm cái lò xo đi cụ. Kích cái nó dè xuống, nhả ra nó bung lên.  Vậy xem nó nhảy cho sướng mắt.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

> Z thì cho nó cái nam châm điện kèm cái lò xo đi cụ. Kích cái nó dè xuống, nhả ra nó bung lên.  Vậy xem nó nhảy cho sướng mắt.


Tks bác sầu đâu, vậy là lục tiếp mớ van hơi em nào hỏng gãy nứt mẽ lặt phần coil với trục, ha ha

----------


## Tuấn

Nhìn dự án của bác mà em ngại quá. 

Em với lão Tcm cũng có 2 cái dự án tương tự, con nhóc nhà em và nhóc nhà lão ý thích vẽ, 2 thằng bảo nhau làm 2 con máy mini cho chúng nó chơi. Lão Tcm thì có máy sẵn rồi, lên điện là xong, em thì có đủ đồ từ lâu rồi, cha kia bảo em mà làm cùng đi, hắn lắp cho cái tủ điện, tặng luôn con spin với cả bộ điều khiển.

Vậy mà mấy năm rồi bọn em chưa làm được cái quái giề  :Smile:   :Smile:  Con nhà hắn đi canada học mất rồi, còn con nhà em chắc sắp đi lấy chồng rồi, hu hu...

----------

Diyodira, Gamo, huyquynhbk

----------


## CKD

Cụ dùng cái gì để điều khiển. Arduino à? Vậy thì chơi rc servo là ngon.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Do mấy nhóc nhà mình không: TV, smartphone, chạy xô học, nghe có vẽ lạ nhưng sự thật là đã hơn 5 năm rồi nhà mình không có TV cũng không ảnh hưởng tới hòa bình khu vực; smartphone thì tụi nó nhiều lắm là t7 hoặc CN vài chục phút xong rồi lại thể thao, rubik, lego; còn việc học thì khi về nhà quên đi, dành time đó cả nhà mình tán dóc thời sự đời. 
> 
> tks ae đã động viên, mình sẽ cố hắng hoàn thành để lấy cảm hứng show tiếp dự án con voi.
> 
> @CKD: theo mình thì dùng dây đai thì có lẽ êm hơn và đạt yêu cầu, còn vít nhỏ bước lớn thì ráng vài ngày nữa xem sao, tks


lối sống quá lành mạnh , iêm nai nai ,  nhà em cũng gần bỏ được TV , cơ bản lâu lắm chả ai xem , thời sự không biết bao giờ mới có tập cuối , tốn điện mất thời gian , nghe đi nghe lại ngu người  :Wink:

----------

Diyodira

----------


## linhdt1121

phút 22.20, cách làm Z khá đơn giản bác ah, em thấy kiểu này gọn nhất roài.
em cũng đang làm 1 con ntn, hóng kết quả từ bác

----------

cnclaivung, Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

chiều nay sg mưa to không đi đâu được, lại tự kỷ xong vật tư phần truyền động,, mà phải tốn thêm bộ đồ nghề mở lục giác số lẻ em mới xào nấu xong mấy con puly, mấy bác thấy puly hay dây đai XL là biết đồ tư bản, dùng lục giác lẻ không hà, bực bội lắm, nhưng phải nói là đồ tư bản xướng thật, cực chất lượng và chính xác.
tks

----------


## Diyodira

> lối sống quá lành mạnh , iêm nai nai ,  nhà em cũng gần bỏ được TV , cơ bản lâu lắm chả ai xem , thời sự không biết bao giờ mới có tập cuối , tốn điện mất thời gian , nghe đi nghe lại ngu người


không có TV thấy êm đềm nhẹ nhõm làm sao, người ngợm nó lanh lợi hẳn.
Em đây có một câu hỏi hơi dài dại mấy bác đừng ném đá nhé: thế đến giờ phút này mấy ae thấy TV nó có để lại lợi ích gì trong ta, trong khi mình đánh đổi rất nhiều thứ với nó: time, money, bệnh tật ... và còn nhiều thứ khác nữa không kể hết (lưu ý câu hỏi này không dành cho thành phần hưu trí, trong giai đoạn từ khi bùng nổ in tờ lét)

----------


## h-d

bác dùng 1 cơ cấu lò xo đẩy nhẹ bút (tác dùng tỳ đầu bút) Z có thể làm nam châm điện như các máy cắt chữ vi tính

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

tối nay rãnh lại tranh thủ mần tiếp con ve, sắp đến 1/6 rồi, ráng thôi  :Smile: 








tks

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

Sáng nay CN thừa thắng quất luôn trục Y, vậy là chỉ còn trục Z thôi.







tks

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Mà tui mà là ông thì thui cho bọn nó tự ráp chứ nhỉ?

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

> Mà tui mà là ông thì thui cho bọn nó tự ráp chứ nhỉ?


tui ráp còn xíu quíu thì tụi nó sao được chời, mấy đồ chút chút này cũng khá chua đấy cụ đừng tưởng bở  :Smile: 

àh mà ý tưởng cũng hay đấy, còn nhiều cơ hội mà, chờ tụi nó lớn tí nữa.

tks

----------


## biết tuốt

mình ráp  xong hoàn thiện tháo ra cho nó lắp lại , lúc nào nó bị hóc là có cớ lên mặt " đó tưởng ngon hả "  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Diyodira

> mình ráp  xong hoàn thiện tháo ra cho nó lắp lại , lúc nào nó bị hóc là có cớ lên mặt " đó tưởng ngon hả "


rãnh dữ, em yêu tóc lắm cụ Tuốt ơi  :Cool: 

tks

----------


## nhatson

> Sáng nay CN thừa thắng quất luôn trục Y, vậy là chỉ còn trục Z thôi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tks


chân nhìn hiend nhẩy

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

> chân nhìn hiend nhẩy


bởi dậy chơi hiend riết quen rồi, đưa vào máy cnc thấy cũng hay hay, 4 chân inox 304 mua của bác PMN không ngờ hợp ghê  :Smile: 

tks

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> bởi dậy chơi hiend riết quen rồi, đưa vào máy cnc thấy cũng hay hay, 4 chân inox 304 mua của bác PMN không ngờ hợp ghê 
> 
> tks


Em có để dành cho bác 8 chân nữa, mà bác Huanpt có việc dùng nên em nhường rồi. Để có nữa em để dành cho bác sau. Cáo lỗi, cáo lỗi!
Thanks,

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

tối nay mần xong trục z luôn rồi, chuẩn bị phẩn điện thôi.




lục tìm kiếm một hồi cũng ra được em trượt *IKO* cho trục z, siêu mini, hành trình 10mm  :Smile: 











tks

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Con IKO gì lạ thế?

----------


## Diyodira

> Con IKO gì lạ thế?


thanh trượt mini đó bác

lại khoe tiếp trục z thụt thò bởi coil 24vdc vặt từ van hơi.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64J1...ature=youtu.be

tks

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Huhu... trong máy gì thế? Cool quá. Mà hành trình 10mm thì ông dùng làm gì?

Video ông up lên youtube rồi post cái link vào là xong

----------

Diyodira

----------


## nhatson

> thanh trượt mini đó bác
> 
> lại khoe tiếp trục z thụt thò bởi coil 24vdc vặt từ van hơi.
> 
> *"bác nào biết tải video chỉ giúp"*
> 
> tks


up len youtube ah

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

úp video xong rồi, tks mấy bác nhé.


@Gamo: máy này là máy vẽ, trục Z chỉ cần vậy là đủ rồi, nhấc cây bút lên xuống thôi mà.

cái này mà dùng phần mềm laser, tốc độ cao nó giật mới đã  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------

